# New Holland 575 & Case IH SB541 Square balers issue



## klaks (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello all, i have New Holland 575 and Case IH SB541 Square balers, both of them have the same construction.

for any way, i had a problems with the pick up part. i want to get sure of something, does the movement of the pick up rotation is (Reciprocating) , because it doesn't rotate smoothly in the both of the balers

Thanks in advance


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I think what you are seeing is being caused by the driveline. Unless the pto driveline is perfectly straight and level the driveline will speed up and slow down twice per revolution. Usually this is not noticeable, but in the case of the pickup, the pickup reel rotates very freely. When the drive lug of the pickup drive hub contacts the driven hub of the pickup reel it propels the pickup reel forward while the drive lug slows slightly and in the case where there is no hay or light hay on the pickup it will propel the pickup reel ahead of the drive lug. When the pickup reel slows down enough for the drive lug to again contact the driven hub of the reel it will again propel the reel ahead.

The other possibility is just by looking at the reel it will appear to speed up and slow down. I notice this more when watching a reel of a haybine. It is almost like a strobe light effect on your brain when watching something when the strobe light flashes,


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you checked the bearings on the ends of the pick - ups ?


----------



## klaks (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Mike,

Chessiedog, yes i checked the 6 bearing they are ok, the path of them taking the shape of cam, it is not supposed to be circular, right ?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The cams of the pickup may make the motion of the tines look like they are reciprocating. That is what they are supposed to do.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

klaks said:


> Thank you Mike,
> 
> Chessiedog, yes i checked the 6 bearing they are ok, the path of them taking the shape of cam, it is not supposed to be circular, right ?


No I was talking about the bearings that the pick-up rides on . My 575 was doing the same thing the pick-up was not running to smooth , jerky . Come to find out the bearing that's closest to the baler that supports the pick-up was gone , not the cam bearing going around the outside of the pick-up .

There is only two of these bearings one one each end of the pick-up , you cant really see them unless you take it apart. I believe the outside one can be seen by removing a cover If bad enough like the one I replaced , you can grab the pick-up on that end and move it a lot more then it should .


----------



## klaks (Nov 14, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> No I was talking about the bearings that the pick-up rides on . My 575 was doing the same thing the pick-up was not running to smooth , jerky . Come to find out the bearing that's closest to the baler that supports the pick-up was gone , not the cam bearing going around the outside of the pick-up .
> 
> There is only two of these bearings one one each end of the pick-up , you cant really see them unless you take it apart. I believe the outside one can be seen by removing a cover If bad enough like the one I replaced , you can grab the pick-up on that end and move it a lot more then it should .


that's great Chessie, If i got what you mean, you are talking about the two bearing, the first one under the pulley which is driven by the baler main shaft, and the second bearing which is under the pick up drive gear.

thank u that was so helpful


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Your welcome .

Not sure we are in the same place lol. They call it the driven or pickup shaft . It's in the center of the pickup . To see the shaft you have to remove the curved shields on the pickup . There is a bearing on each end . One end is where it is driven from ,the other is right up against the main body of the baler it's mounted below where you lock your pickup in the up position .


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The 575 is designed to have slippage in the pickup rotation when under load with hay. Look on the left side of the baler

(left and right is determined by standing behind the baler)

Before doing any thing carefully watch the smoothness of the pickup with the baler being turned by hand and listen for any components making contact that should not be the most common is fingers on the guards.

On the left side there is a vee belt in a sheave behind the toothed cog that drives the knotters, and that goes down to another sheave that drives a shaft that crosses over to the right side of the baler. I will get to that later.

There is an idler pulley riding behind the vee belt and tensioned by a spring (adjustable).

The pulley sheaves must be clear of rust and paint.

This belt is designed to slip to prevent overfeeding of hay up the pickup. Overfeeding will result in banana bales with too much material in the right side of the bale (cut side) and too little in the left side.

THe correct adjustment is between 15foot lbs and 20 foot lbs at the pickup, but 20 may be a little high.

How do you set this?

Put a bar under the centre shaft of the pickup, (a flat bar will fit between the pickup guards) and over the top of one of the bars that the pickup fingers are on.

Measure carefully from the centre bar out along the flat bar a distance of 34 inches. The best trick is to put a small notch in the edge of the flat bar so when it slips under the pickup centre shaft it locks into position, and you can thus have the 34 inch mark in place and similarly notched.

Put the hook of a spring balance in the 34 inch notch and get your trusty helper to turn the baler by hand. The belt should slip ie the pickup not rotate with the spring balance reading at least 53 lbs and no more than 69lbs.

Adjust spring tension on the idler pulley accordingly to bring the point of slippage into this range.

Back to that shaft that goes through to the right side of the baler.

Remove the cover that is above and behind the pickup wheel on the right side.

There is under the cover a chain drive with idler pulley below to tension the chain that drives the centre shaft of the pickup.

There are bearings where each end of these two shafts is supported on the baler or pickup frames.

Check these bearings, if they have failed they can cause the belt drive to slip and the pickup to jerk.

The pickup fingers are mounted on bars that have a crank in the right side with bearings in the crank that follow a cam track mounted inside the pickup frame on the right side of the baler.

Standing on the right side of the baler there hole above the pickup wheel (I recall about 6 inches above the top of the pickup wheel) covered by a shield that after you loosen the bolt holding it you can spin the shield out of your way to allow you to access the pickup cam follower bearings.

Remove a pickup shield from the right side of the pickup and you can get to the nut securing the pickup cam follower bearing and undo it allowing the pickup cam follower bearing to be removed through the hole exposed earlier.

If you remove a cam follower bearing be very careful to make sure that the cam follower is trailing the pickup br otherwise extensive and expensive consequences.

TURN THE BALER BY HAND AFTER ANY REPAIRS OR ADJUSTMENtS THAT COULD RESULT IN CONTACTS AND DAMAGEIf all those bearings are good then look for any bent or damaged guards. If they contact the pickup finger bars jerky rotation of the pickup will result

check that all pickup fingers are present and do not contact the guards

check that all pickup finger bars are straight and do not contact the guards

check the pickup cam is complete, sometimes the cam followers wear a hole on the cam causeng the pickup bars to jump.

After reading all this:

the pickup fingers are on cranked bars that partially rotate as the cam follower bearings track around in the cam causing the pickup fingers to advance or retract a the pickup rotates, the appearance can be given that the pickup rotation is not at a constant speed ie the bars are turning at a constant speed but the finger tips are retracting as the fingers come to the top of the pickup and the tips of the fingers are retarded as they slip back into the pickup at the end of the guards and are flicked forward into a vertical attitude as they come to the bottom of the guards.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I got my units wrong the reading should be 150 foot lbs and 200 foot lbs NOT 15 and 20 respectively, I will blame advancing years and racing senility


----------

